# Close Mr Handy but no cigar!!!!



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Found this in a rental house......he almost got it right:laughing:
This job is a good way to end the week. Total time of service call including travel time.....20 minutes.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

:laughing: Give me 10 of those a day please....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

if he would have cut his 1.5 at an angle he would have his air gap. it was trapped wasnt it?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

_I like how he drilled big holes in the back of the cabinet for the stops and escuseons to fit through. Then, he had to bend the escuseons. Very Nice Tm.

_


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Drains fine why's my floor all wet










Hmmmmm I think I'm missing a fitting


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> if he would have cut his 1.5 at an angle he would have his air gap. it was trapped wasnt it?


yes it was trapped:yes:


ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> _I like how he drilled big holes in the back of the cabinet for the stops and escuseons to fit through. Then, he had to bend the escuseons. Very Nice Tm._


Yeah he did that!:laughing:



UnclogNH said:


> Drains fine why's my floor all wet
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm I think I'm missing a fitting


Yep thats about what she said.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If it has a trap then I believe it's perfectly legal. Stupid, but legal.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

How do you figure its legal when it leaks its ass off?
heres a pic of the toilet......nice lift kit!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

don't you hate it when someone is so stupid they can't figure out how to put the china caps on? I think I will take that one to the pet peeves thread. Btw, That is one helluva tailpiece. Nice airgap


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Love them plastic tailpieces....Is that a 1" suspension lift?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

"I'll give ya an ADA toilet you summ ah bitc............


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Protech said:


> If it has a trap then I believe it's perfectly legal. Stupid, but legal.


I don't think an indirect lavatory drain is legal in a vanity cabinet!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Let me rephrase what I said earlier.

In Florida, I know of no code that it is in violation of. It is how ever mungo as heck.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> How do you figure its legal when it leaks its ass off?
> heres a pic of the toilet......nice lift kit!


My toe is hurting already! Those corners are begging for someone to stub their toe in the middle of the night.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking at that picture of the toilet again, i wish i could see how they did the baseboard at that drop off from the "lift kit", but that damn plastic brissle thing is in the damn way.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

the lift kit stops before the bassboards. It does not go all the way back.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Handy hack can do and homey can help.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Love them plastic tailpieces....Is that a 1" suspension lift?
> View attachment 3413


 

:laughing::laughing::laughing: that face kills!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Fast fix, glue on a trap adapter reconnect you now have a direct connect, curious, was the pipe even glued? It appears to show no signs of glue joints.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

So what did ya do TM?
Fix it with one of these?










:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Fast fix, glue on a trap adapter reconnect you now have a direct connect, curious, was the pipe even glued? It appears to show no signs of glue joints.


 Yes it was glued.....ever who did a very need glue job.:laughing:


----------

